

Ask HN: Site for reviewing Apps/Business Ideas - abuella

what do you think about the viability of creating a paid service where experienced web entrepreneurs could review your app/business plan and provide you with a paid unique report about what they think.<p>The reports would focus on all major areas such as, strength of idea, market site, UI, functionality, competitor landscape, monetisation options etc.<p>Would you be prepared to pay for this kind of service, taking into account the reports would be custom written for each app that was reviewed.<p>if you would be prepared to pay, how much for what kind of length report<p>cheers all.
======
ScottWhigham
I wouldn't be interested at all. In fact, I'd steer clear of it. If, as an
entrepreneur, I have a disruptive/interesting idea, the last thing I want to
do is to go talk to a bunch of people I have no personal relationship with.
I'd be far better off in 99.999% of cases cultivating local relationships and
having local discussions rather than via Skype/email.

I realize that the 20-somethings out there think differently in some cases -
and maybe they are right - but it wouldn't be for me.

------
carlos
Maybe you could have a list of entrepreneurs, each entrepreneur could have a
different fee and you should be able to choose based on your interest. I would
pay much more for a well known entrepreneur that is related to my area of
business to have my site reviewed.

